# Tamiya FW190 A8 1/48 - in progress



## Obochoman (Jan 13, 2013)

Haven't had much time to work on this for a while between high school and work but finally getting a chance to over break. This is what I have so far. Not really sure how to weather it from here, have tried a few thing but didn't like them/didn't turn out well. Not to mention this is my first real try at a model, have done a few as a little kid but not very seriously. mistakes are plentiful in this one and I'm a newer guy to this so constructive criticism is more than welcome.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous!!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Judging from your photos you are on your way to being a master modeler. Your progress so far looks very good. Keep up the good work and tour will end up with a fine model


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

That is beautiful work, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Obochoman (Jan 13, 2013)

quick update. Thanks all! I have now completed the top side of the aircraft. I tried to go for a slightly grimy and weathered look with limited paint chipping (mostly to cover up some mistakes). Had to take a break for a few days to clean, it was getting dusty and it was getting in my paint... so here ya go.


----------



## Obochoman (Jan 13, 2013)

*Tamiya FW190 A8 1/48 - in progress (finished)*

And its done!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice looking bird! Great weathering.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice Job!! Great looking Butcher Bird..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Impressively done!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

I like the mud on the landing gear. Nice touch!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work. overall colors work great


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on her. Congrats and cheers mark


----------

